# What can be done?



## ssdspi (Feb 4, 2010)

I am a guy (pisces0, I got married 3 yrs back to my gf, it was against our parent wish, and also a bit against my wish. But it was a commitment from me. She (Scorpio) is tremendous possessive for me. Due to which, i feel underestimated everytime, she is more qualified and earn better. We were together for 5 yrs before marriage. We had lot of disputes during that time and are still going on. Now the parody is another unmarried girl (pisces) came i my life and within a span of a month, i lost my mind in her. Meanwhile due to extreme disputes of my wife with my family, i almost left my parents. New girl understood my feelings, and emotionally supported me. Now my thinking is why another girl is not my wife. my wife know all this matter. I am not in stable condition. our minds are disturbed and may take decision to get separate. Do anybody have a good advice?


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

You have to NEVER speak to this other girl again. What you are doing is wrong. It doesn't even matter if you are meant to stay with your wife. Cheating is NEVER the answer, and no decision you make with her in mind will be the right one.


----------

